# Варианты консервативного лечения позвоночника амбулаторно и частным образом



## dragonfly (27 Янв 2020)

Уважаемые форумчане, дорогие наши Доктора, после двух недель ежедневных мытарств по врачам неврологам, нейрохирургам, вертебрологам и мануальщикам назрел простой вопрос: как грамотно выстроить стратегию действий для организации консервативного лечения проблем с позвоночником? Что входит в компетенцию какого врача? Кто должен вести пациента и делать назначения в случае консервативного выбора? С нейрохирургами вроде поняли - их дело резать. НО! Как показала практика данные о рисках операции у всех разняца, даже в процентном отношении (от 3-8 до 20 %). Так все таки эти операции уже стандарт или все таки воля случая? И все зависит от руки хирурга и шансы тогда 50/50? 
Далее неврологи. Это врач доступный амбулаторно в поликлинике...НО! Складывается ощущение что даже в Президентских поликлиниках эти специалисты заточены исклбчительно на борьбу с гипертонией...а лечить позвоночник консервативно их не учили, максимум капельница с дексаметазоном, новокаином и витамины B. Что можно требовать от них лечась амбулаторно? Физио они в состоянии назначать?ЛФК это в их компетенции или их стезя- медекаментозное лечение? Почему ни один невролог не смотрит снимки МРТ а ориентируется только на описание?
В общем вопрос такой: да мы все хотим верить что консервативное лечение нам поможет, но большинство из нас имеют материальные ограничения и прзволить себе например полный курс иглорефлексотерапии рсобенно в Москве может не каждый...то же с УВТ и некоторыми физиопроцедурами в частных клиниках...можно составить общий алгоритм лечения с указанием примерных сроков когда и что, и главное - к какому врачу обращаться и что можно требовать от неврологов в поликлиниках например...заранее прошу пррщения за эмоциональность поста но чтото неладно в Датском королевстве: в Москве и Подмосковье гос клиники набиты аппаратурой, есть вроде те кто может ей управлять, а вот лечить то никто не хочет..."резать не дожидаясь перетонита.."...5 днкй и за дверь...а результаты? Где они? Кто про них говорит? Кому они нужны кроме пациента? Или выход только в частной медецине? А тут какие гарантии? Как отличить шарлатанов гадающих на кофейной гуще за мой счет от гениев...

Сублимирую: хочется понимать какой объем консервативного лечения может и ДОЛЖЕН быть назначен например лечащим неврологом в поликлинике, какие физио и прочие процедуры реально получать амбулаторно в той же поликлинике, по возможности общий алгоритм медикаментозного лечения при классическом случае например грыжи с компрессией корешка нерва (боли, онемение и прочие радости) и самое главное: какие процедуры точно не отпускаемые в рамках стандартных поликлинических услуг ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО показаны при таких диагнозах на них имеет смысл тратить деньги....я все понимаю, здоровье не купить, но хочется найти разумный компромисс....


----------

